# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  [WIP] Map of Mulukhuetziz

## Marc

Map of Mulukhuetziz Work in Progress..
.
I started this map for the Cartographers Guild June/July Lite challenge but had to delay working on it because our kitchen arrived sooner than expected (Ikea...and yes we did it ourselves...nope were still happily married &#128540 :Wink: 
.
But I love this map to much to let it go to waste so I will finish it without the challenge.

Here are the wip pictures from the challenge:








I completed the border todwy and started sketching the lay of the land.
Not sure if Ill stick to the crazy rivers theme of the challenge though!

----------


## Naima

Very cool.

----------


## Adfor

So excited to see this progress, glad you're back at it, this is gorgeous!

IR

----------


## MistyBeee

Splendid colors, Marc !!

----------


## Marc

> Very cool.


Thanks Naima  :Smile: 




> So excited to see this progress, glad you're back at it, this is gorgeous!
> 
> IR


Glad to continue with it aswell Adfor  :Wink: 




> Splendid colors, Marc !!


Thanks B!

----------


## Marc

I started the inkwork and hope I can keep all that jungle interesting enough when colouring  :Smile:

----------


## Adfor

That is luscious as hell, consider me impressed. Those mountains though!

IR

----------


## Marc

> That is luscious as hell, consider me impressed. Those mountains though!
> 
> IR


Happy you’re impressed! Not quite sure what you mean with the mountains though  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Shaping up to be another masterpiece. Loving your style as always!

----------


## Marc

> Shaping up to be another masterpiece. Loving your style as always!


Thank you Kel!  :Smile: 

I finished the jungle but it will need some more love at the end.
Also finished the location markers and started coloring the mountainridge:

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, oh ! I was very curious about the color of the map itself but wow, Marc, you found the perfect balance here !

----------


## Marc

> Oh, oh ! I was very curious about the color of the map itself but wow, Marc, you found the perfect balance here !


Thanks Misty! Hope I managed to stay true to that ballance with the endresult:

----------

